# Fish jumping photos



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Here are a few of my shots of fish jumping over the years.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Here are a few more. Some are more blurry than I would like, but as you guys know the fish don't sit still for these.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

You captured the moment; that's for sure! Nice going.

Picky comment . . . straighten the horizon line to horizontal on just a couple shots. Easy to do in Irfanview. I've been guilty of that in the past, well . . . before a friend mentioned to me.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

BobBobber said:


> You captured the moment; that's for sure! Nice going.
> 
> Picky comment . . . straighten the horizon line to horizontal on just a couple shots. Easy to do in Irfanview. I've been guilty of that in the past, well . . . before a friend mentioned to me.


Thanks, that's good feedback.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Inspirational and exhilarating. 

The Dorados are my favorite, but I like them all!


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

bassjedi said:


> Here are a few of my shots of fish jumping over the years.


So amazing, really exciting about the 2nd one. I can't imagine that there will be a day when i will be able to say that I achieved the same results, amazing.


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

bassjedi said:


> Here are a few more. Some are more blurry than I would like, but as you guys know the fish don't sit still for these.


Are these photos made in the same day? Or there is a difference in time period?


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Ficking said:


> Are these photos made in the same day? Or there is a difference in time period?


Ha, definitely not the same day. I'm pretty confident that no one has ever gotten those shots all in the same day. The dorado and most of the billfish are in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. The tarpon are in Nicaragua and Costa Rica. The Peacock Bass is in Bolivia. The wolf fish is in the Amazon (Brazil/Guyana border area).

It took quite a while to get all these shots as you can imagine. Usually when I'm fishing it's hard to put down the fishing rod and pick up the camera, so I usually don't try for these shots until I have caught a bunch of fish (except for the marlin; you are rarely reeling in more than one at once so if a buddy has one there isn't much to do other than take pictures).


----------

